# Swollen eye lids! Please help!



## Mavericks Mom (Feb 19, 2011)

Please help!
I came hoe to find our yellow lab with immensely swollen eyelids! He has sensitive skin, and it usually swells up when a mosquito bites him, but there is no evidence of a bug bite here.
The fiance says that he was rolling around in grass earlier. He seems to be acting normal. could this just be a sensitivity or allergy for something in the grass?
Here are some pics...Please Help!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Certainly looks like an allergic reaction to me.. either to bug bite or otherwise. I would give him some benadryl. I am not 100% sure on the dosage for large dogs though. I was told to give 1 capsule to Zoey who is 25lbs.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like an allergic reaction to me as well. Do you use weed killers/fertilizers on your yard? Have you used any Hartz products on him (shampoo/flea treatment/etc?)

Ditto the Benadryl. Make sure it isn't the cold and sinus one...just plain Benadryl.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Dosage for Benedryl is 1 mg per pound. . .tablets are usually 25 mg, so for a dog that size, probably 2 tablets would do it (unless he's a big Lab). You can safely double the dosage for a bad allergic reaction, and emergency rooms will use even more than that, but I wouldn't recommend doing so without a vet's approval.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

This used to happen to a horse I had. It was from allergies. He had to have injections every spring and summer. I'd ask your vet how much benadryl to give and if that doesnt clear it up, bring him in.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

The same exact thing happened to Bella last year. Both her eye lids and the bridge of her nose puffed out almost out of nowhere....one second she was normal, the next el puff-o! It also happened after rolling around in the grass.

The vet gave her a shot of Benedryl and it was mostly depuffed by bedtime. She may have been stung by something or a particular weed didn't like her, but I'm sure your boy will be fine, albeit a little dopy from the Benedryl.


----------

